# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Buikkrampen

## maianne

hallo
ik heb al sinds 5 maand echt heel veel last van buik krampen er zaten zelfsdagen bij dat ik niet kon lopen van de pijn.
via de dokter werd ik door verwezen naar het ziekenhuis maar ze konden niks voor mij doen.
nu voel ik echt woede en onbegrip omdat ik het gevoel heb dat ze me niet geloven.
ik vind het echt heel erg dat menzen denken dat het tussen je oren zit en dat ze dat dan ook zeggen.

----------

